# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Breeding South American frogs help plz

## fishy12

Hi, im new to this site. I am wanting to breed South American frogs. Like the types i want to breed are red eyed tree frogs, pacman frogs, poison dart frogs, and bi color monkey frogs. I am looking for any help on breeding i can get thnx

----------


## Kurt

Red-eyed leaf frogs, _Agalychnis callidryas_ are actually from Central America and so are some dart frogs. We have a care article that can help you with breeding _Agalychnis callidryas_.

----------


## fishy12

> Red-eyed leaf frogs, _Agalychnis callidryas_ are actually from Central America and so are some dart frogs. We have a care article that can help you with breeding _Agalychnis callidryas_.


 thnx is there information on breeding them there too?

----------


## fishy12

Does anyone have good idea of exotic plants i cld put in the cage and mayb some plants with veins?

----------


## Alex Shepack

For plants I like to just go to the really big home supply stores (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.)  They almost always have plants for really cheap there.  Although most of those plants will grow too large but they are so cheap that you can keep replacing them.  Also, whenever you buy plants from places like this wash the leaves and try to remove as much of the original soil as possible.

----------


## Kurt

> thnx is there information on breeding them there too?


Yes, there is.

----------


## fishy12

Wht is a good place or website to buy plants for frog tanks off of? I want a central american and south american theme. And it will be for the frogs i posted. I wld also like a plant that vines. And one with big leaves.

----------


## Kurt

Try Black Jungle or Josh's Frogs. Oh I don't think I would put plants in a with a pac-man, they are likely to destroy them.

----------

